# Filtrar ruidos en receptor AM/FM



## verry (Jul 22, 2007)

Necesito ayuda para eliminar ruidos al sintonizar emisoras de AM. Sucede con todos los equipos receptores. Lo que más influye es cuando enciendo mi PC, no importa a qué distancia esté el receptor (dentro de la casa). Otra interferencia que tengo es cuando se encienden lámparas de bajo consumo (con  balasto incorporado).
Tengo que probar de poner a tierra el equipo principal, un amplificador/sintonizador Yamaha CR - 1040.
También leí sobre hacer una jaula de Faraday, pero no sé como hacerla en forma práctica.
Aclaro  que soy electricista pero no manejo la electrónica, así que, por favor, que las ayudas estén a mi alcance. Gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Jul 23, 2007)

Holas.verry.te adelanto ke lo ke keres hacer es complicado de logara con un 100% de eficacia.pero si ke evita ruidos.

1º Mejora la tierra electrica dla instalacion en tu casa tu como elecrico debes saber como hacerlo(poner una malla en lugar de una bara enterrada y tb preparar la tierra , etc etc)

2º  Pon blindaje en  las etapas de sintonizacion , oscilador y mezclador de tu radio. esto se logra armando una caja alrrededor delos ctos.(si has desarmado una tele vieja veras ke en parte desu placa tiene una caja ke cubre el PCB eso mismo tendras ke hacer pero esta vez cubrisnto toda la parte de RF y FI.

3º Si podes hacerle uan tierra particular a para tu radioreceptor.

4º Ponerle un filtro de linea justo antes dela entrada d220VAC al transformador del equipo(esto lo podes comprar o hacerl con unos condesos y bobinas).

BYE!


----------

